# Thinking of dropping my cable?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Been thinking for a while of dropping my cable and getting one of these instead and going OTA for my TV
https://www.tablotv.com/
Has anyone used one of these and any thoughts on it or other options.

My other question is what OTA HD antenna should I get? Here is my TV fool OTA info for my area.
http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=8e033247261017


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I got rid of sat/cable many years ago after getting fed up with ever increasing costs year after year.

I got an indoor antenna (Digitenna DT-XAMP20-1 ANTENNA 65+MILES W/AMP) that is in the attic and I get over 99+ HD channels. Granted, most are useless to me since they are either shopping oriented channels/religious channels, or Spanish language channels and I don't understand Spanish. I do wish I took Spanish in high school.. 

My TV has netflix as well as Amazon prime and for me that is sufficient for needs.

I have friends of mine who also have gotten rid of cable/sat and they use the roku and they are very happy.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We cut the cable a few years ago too. I went with SiliconeDust HDHomerun tuners, and a roof mounted antenna. If you are in a good antenna area you will have a picture that looks better than Cable, or Sat TV, as there is no compression. :T


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been cable/sat free for about 5 years now. I have a TiVo (monthly fee, but not bad) for DVR, off-air antenna, and have been using a bit of Hulu, but not much. TiVo has built-in app for the main streaming services, but I will usually use an AppleTV for them, just because it's snappier (my TiVo is also 2 versions old - it's a Premiere, they have gone through the Roamio and just introduced the Bolt, which is also 4K).

I've been looking at the ChannelMaster DVR+ as a DVR, but I love the TiVo interface so much, I don't know. I have alternately been looking at picking up a TiVo Mini to connect to the TV in the sunroom so I can watch content recorded in the theater on the other screen if I want.

Regardless of system or setup, I'll never go back to cable or satellite, just not worth it.


----------

